# Time to say goodbye to Gretchen



## Taxcat (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, both my vet and I have decided it is time to let Gretchen rest in peace. My little Gretchen is a beautiful 17 year old female silver gray shaded persian. When she was healthy she weighed a mere 6 lbs due to her small stature, but due to her health conditions I am lucky if I can keep her around 4lbs. Sadly she is Hyperthyroid, blind and suffering from a brain tumor. While she has rarely complained, in the past few weeks she has been crying a bit more than usual and refusing to take her medication. Unfortunately the vet and I both believe that her condition will only deteoriate from here and I do not want her to suffer so we have decided that it is time to lay her to rest. Tonight I will say goodbye to my sweet and fiesty little girl who loved to flirt with men and would never let me near her with a comb without putting up a pretty good fight.

Here is a photo of me sweet little girl.

Elizabeth


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's one of the hardest decisions you'll ever make. Thank you for thinking of Gretchen first and not letting her suffer any longer. Think of the good times you enjoyed with her over the 17 years---a long life! What a sweet girl....run to the Rainbow Bridge little girl!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry.

You are giving her the most selfless gift of all. atback

She is a gorgeous kitty and she knows she is loved.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry.....what a hard time for you. She's a beautiful girl and you're doing the absolute best thing.


----------



## Taxcat (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I still have not been able to decide if I want to be in the room with her when she goes. I don't want her to be alone, but I do not know if I can take it.

Elizabeth


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gretchen is lovely, and you've had a wonderful life together. That's what matters most. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Gretchen. This is never an easy decision to make, and the fact that you love her enough to end her suffering despite your own pain, speaks volumes about your care for her over the past 17 years. Hugs to you!


----------



## Taxcat (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the support. I was not able to stay with her as she was put to sleep. I said my tearful goodbye and let the vet take her in the back. Even in her old age she was still pretty feisty and I really could not deal with watching her fight with them to put in the catheter. She is now in Kitty heaven and the vet has given me an inked paw print to remember her.

Elizabeth


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I thought it was great that the vet made a paw print for you. My vet never does that I guess because if the cat is cremated the crematory does it. You will see her again when it's time at Rainbow Bridge.

Kathy


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sara K (May 28, 2010)

Taxcat said:


> Thanks for all the support. I was not able to stay with her as she was put to sleep. I said my tearful goodbye and let the vet take her in the back. Even in her old age she was still pretty feisty and I really could not deal with watching her fight with them to put in the catheter. She is now in Kitty heaven and the vet has given me an inked paw print to remember her.
> 
> Elizabeth


I certainly cannot blame anyone who decides not to be there at the moment their angel is put to sleep. I was there when my Gizmo was put to sleep, and although I dont regret doing it, it was an immensely painful moment for me. 

Deciding to have your kitty put to sleep is such an incredibly tough thing to do. Even if you know deep down that it is the right thing for your cat. But it is the ultimate showing of love, and Im sure you loved Gretchen very much. 

My thoughts and condolences to you.


----------

